# I saw a doctor with....



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

A Porsche 911 turbo. What about you?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

In Pakistan it's a shame to tell... but in Canada the best car I've seen that is owned by a doctor would be a Bentley...


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I know man...they make a killing and they don't spend the money >.> One of my friends Uncle is like some major government doctor earning around 30-35k bucks a month and he still has a Mehran. I don't know if he's being modest or cheap.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

That sounds way too low man. My senior professor who has a PHD and all the medical degrees you can think of...holding years or experience, makes barely 65 grand per month. She was telling me that private hospitals provide a better income to their doctors...and with the addition of cheapness...life just sucks.
But if this was the situation in the North American countries...she would be earning nearly over 200 grand per year.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Doctor on bicycles!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^lol ... Dr.Gregory House drives a motorcylce #cool


----------



## cytotec (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! A Porsche 911 turbo is gr8


----------



## grospois (Feb 15, 2011)

i have a brand new jag xf v8


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

porshe, cousin.


----------



## Wilkinson Joh (Aug 21, 2011)

after you get rid of this one, i suggest taking cranberry pills as a daily supplement.they are more efficient in preventing UTI's than curing them by altering the pH of the urine, so that the environment for the bacteria will be unlikely to live in. it's also used for prophylaxis of heart disease and cancer


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

I saw one with a Ford Mustang. XD


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

My Uncle has a mercedes Benz SL65 AMG.


----------



## jacksonema (Dec 15, 2011)

I didn't get what is this post about?
will you please explain in detail....?


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, the thread started with "I saw a doctor with..." then followed by what vehicle that doctor was in. So, doctors and their vehicle.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*I Saw a Doctor With....*

I saw a doctor with Suzuki Mehran!


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw a doctor with patient 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i saw a dr who didnt knew what is metronidazole used for


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fareeha said:


> i saw a dr who didnt knew what is metronidazole used for


Are you sure you saw a doctor 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Rick (Aug 3, 2013)

I currently drive a Range Rover. My wife prefers her Jaguar (shes an xray tech  )


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw a doc in personal ferry in the blue water of bangkok where the beaches are guarded by palms and carpeted by white sands :cool!:


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

I met one with a Kia Rio 2002 model in scarlet red.


----------

